# Norfolk Pines



## moater (Dec 11, 2001)

I live in Texas and I am wondering if the potted Norfolk Pine I have would survive if planted. If so, what should I do to ensure it's survival and how big can I expect it to get?


----------



## Treeman14 (Dec 11, 2001)

The Norfolk Island Pine, Araucaria heterophylla, may or may not grow in Texas. It depends on how cold it gets. These trees are damaged by freezes here in Florida. They can grow up to 80 feet, typically with large surface roots. They usually don't make a good residential tree. I'd recommend keeping it in the pot so it can be brought indoors during the winter. On young trees, the soil must be kept moist, but not over-watered and it needs full sun. Prune out multiple trunks to develop a strong central leader.


----------

